# Ban in French Cities?



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
Is there any truth in the rumour that all Vans, Motorhomes, Cars and Motorcycles reg pre 2004 are to be banned from entering any city in France with a population of 100,000 + ?

Happy days
Ray


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*French Cities*

Must need a new watch. Mine tells me it is 15th March when it is obviously 1st April!!!


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Nope*

Hi,
Nope my guy in France says that some geezer called Nathallie Kosciusko-Morizet has decided its a good idea

Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How would you know what the population was when driving into any town outside the US.?

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how would anybody know the population? sounds a bit odd....


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

She is a big "green" supporter so this may be an idea but I've not heard anything yet. Blimey, I though buying breathalyzers was bad, but to have to buy a whole new van!! 

Maybe it's all to do with the Euro5 engine stuff that's popular at the moment with cities?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry, Ray you posted same time as me! 

Dodge City - pop 352, whoops make that 345 :roll:


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Perhaps you could give a source for this rumour? Preferably a link to the website. It seems pretty pointless discussing it unless you have something with good authority.

Of course, it may come from one of the many French grapevines! :lol: :lol: 

Sandy


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I did read something about France and Germany introducing Low Emission Zones like London, maybe this is what is meant

http://www.transportenvironment.org/news/french-zap-down-emissions


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

With most of rural French driving 20 year old cars that have done 300,000+ kms. can you blame them.

And yet the MOT is just as stringent as the UK.

Ray.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Do a google translate on this.

My reading is the legislative power is there to enforce them in towns of >100k population, but that doesn't mean they'll be enabled in all such towns.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

an99uk said:


> I did read something about France and Germany introducing Low Emission Zones like London, maybe this is what is meant
> 
> http://www.transportenvironment.org/news/french-zap-down-emissions


I guess that will be another sticker to join the umlaut badge in my windscreen.  Not that I'm likely to take our van into any of the cities named.

Thanks for the link.

Sandy


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: French Cities*



NeilandDebs said:


> Must need a new watch. Mine tells me it is 15th March when it is obviously 1st April!!!


Yes you do. Its the 14th of March.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: French Cities*



trevd01 said:


> NeilandDebs said:
> 
> 
> > Must need a new watch. Mine tells me it is 15th March when it is obviously 1st April!!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

To be Frank, I don't think much of ZAPA - yes, I am just leaving.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

LOB


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It was a featuure in this weeks Motorcycle news.

Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have not got a motorcycle  . I feel left out.... my vans payload will not permit a motorbike, so I guess as my M/H is 2002 model that too will have to be replaced.... Were there any particular motorbikes that were acceptable?
I have never had a motorcycle, so will have to take a test; this is all getting very expensive!

Thanks for the tip Dave....
Alan


----------

